# Broadband Managment Controller



## Phishfry (Oct 1, 2016)

I see many servers offering these features and I must admit, they scare me. A company named ASPEED holds the keys to my castle. Who the heck is ASPEED and why should I trust them.

My point being is that IPMI and BMC are very closely tied to security features and it worries me.
Thinking out loud to myself I think that the Raspberry Pi or any baby ARM board would make an excellent system monitor computer. All the GPIO's you need and monitoring code you could audit, unlike ASPEED's offering. Small enough to fit in most chassis.

I am using ASPEED as an example here of BMC manufacturers.
Intel AMT makes me ill as well.
I don't trust any of them. So open source is my only hope.

This piqued my interest:
http://everyday-tech.com/nagiospi-server-monitoring-with-the-power-of-pi/


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 2, 2016)

This looks better than the status quo
https://lwn.net/Articles/683320/


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 12, 2017)

Well as much as I moaned and complained I got a board with Aspeed AST2400.
I really like the BMC features but it defiantly adds to the boot time. My BMC uses MergePoint for the WebGUI.
My board is an LGA1151-Xeon E3-1230v5-C232 Gigabyte MX31-BS0.


----------

